
Pentagon scientists are making talking plasma laser balls as non-lethal weapons - sharjeelsayed
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2019/07/19/pentagon-scientists-are-making-talking-plasma-laser-balls-for-use-as-non-lethal-weapons/
======
api
I see music festival and rave applications for this.

